# Tulip's twin boys



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

I missed the whole thing. Tulip's first time and she has to bouncing baby boys, well the cream one isn't quite as bouncy but he's SO tiny but he has the nursing thing figured out he'll be bouncing soon enough.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! They are so cute! Good job Tulip!


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

Cuties!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!!!!!!!

Sneaky of Tulip to not wait for you! The one little guy looks just like her! Adorable babies


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats hun!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're handsome boys!!! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Grats! They are so cute!


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you! They are quite the cuties  The cream and white gets to go to his new home on Friday to be a spoiled bottle baby! The little roan buckskin stays until he's weaned before going to his new home. I never dreamed it'd be so easy to find them homes, then again baby goats just melt the heart don't they?!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They're adorable! Congrats


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Way too cute!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Very handsome boys!


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

:kidblue: :kidblue: 
The gold and white went to his new home yesterday to be bottle raised and spoiled. The little roan buckskin boy is starting to get the springs in his legs with little wobbly jumps and climbing. I just can't seem to keep the video camera off of him. Amazing how much he looks like his Mama. With Tulip being AGS ND and the dad being a ND/Pygmy I didn't think he'd come out looking that much like her-but they're seriously twins... down to the brown spot on the back of their heads


----------

